# SL4 question for Doc Chapel



## chtavis (Sep 7, 2006)

Mr./Dr. Chapel,
Forgive me I don't know if it's a title or a nickname or both. I was referred here by one of your students from another forum. After reading your brief description of SL4 posted on KenpoTalk it is my understanding that some theory of pressure points is integrated into the techniques you teach. I've read some of the George Dillman book and of course when you do that you've got to start poking around to see if those points do anything. OUCH! Which brings me to my question. When sparring or practice techniques with a partner how do you not cause significant discomfort even with light contact?

Respectfully,
CT


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 7, 2006)

While I'm not SL-4...I have seen them in action twice. I think the first comment I made to Dr. Chapel was that his boys have incredible control. In addition to that I saw them fix immediately things that they knocked (pressed, pushed, grabbed, hit, etc. etc. et cet-freaking-era) out of whack.


----------



## Doc (Sep 8, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> While I'm not SL-4...I have seen them in action twice. I think the first comment I made to Dr. Chapel was that his boys have incredible control. In addition to that I saw them fix immediately things that they knocked (pressed, pushed, grabbed, hit, etc. etc. et cet-freaking-era) out of whack.



Thanks Steve, long time no see. (no pressure, just a comment - kinda)

While we exercise a great deal of control, over time you do build a certian amount of tolerance to many of the vowel strikes, that occur frequently. Students do get 'buzzed' in class, but manage to continue usually until a break. Sometimes students will walk up and say, "I'm not all here sir." Of course certain strikes are forbidden any contact.

Most tend to misunderstand "nerve activations' and see them as something you can 'add' to your art. Perhaps in other arts you can, but not in SubLevel Four kenpo. In our methodology, the execution requires correct body mechanics, a negative posture to create access, and proper angles and weapon. Therefore nerve activations are incidental, or a byproduct of proper execution. We emphasize proper execution, and the nerve strikes almost take care of themselves. What we do has no relation to what George DIllman teaches from is Okinawan perspective. Also in proper nerve activations, pain should not be the goal.

As for "Doc" it is actually a title and nickname, both. I'm close to all my students and they mostly call me "Doc" on their own. I do not require any titles of any kind, so don't worry about it sir. I don't know what forum you came from, but if you like conversation instead of bickering and politics, you'll like it here. With the exception of the occasional proxy troll, we mix it up pretty good but respectfully, although some are more sensitive than others about what they do.

Hopefully you'll stick around sir a become a regular. If you have questions, there are those here that can answer them for you. Lots of really sharp people.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Doc;611298.......As for "Doc" it is actually a title and nickname said:
			
		

> I don't know what forum you came from, but if you like conversation instead of bickering and politics, you'll like it here.[/U] With the exception of the occasional proxy troll, we mix it up pretty good but respectfully, although some are more sensitive than others about what they do.
> 
> Hopefully you'll stick around sir a become a regular. If you have questions, there are those here that can answer them for you. Lots of really sharp people.....


 
He came from that one forum Doc, you know, the one where they hang people and stuff LOL.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 8, 2006)

chtavis said:


> When sparring or practice techniques with a partner how do you not cause significant discomfort even with light contact?
> 
> Respectfully,
> CT


 
From my experience at Doc's school... they don't not cause discomfort. :whip1:


----------



## chtavis (Sep 8, 2006)

Gee guys. You had to give me up. Since when have I ever hung anyone...grin. I do put my cup on before I log into the other site though. Well, I'm just a squirrel tryin' to get a nut. I'm late in the game starting this journey and I'm willing to learn from those willing to teach. Got some catching up to do. Mr.Chapel thank you for your insight. I think I've learned that I'll need to see it and feel it to answer this particular question. Sounds like a good time to me so I'll make a point of it if the opportunity arises.

Nice digs James and Dave. So this is where you come to relax?...grin.

CT


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 8, 2006)

Doc said:


> Thanks Steve, long time no see. (no pressure, just a comment - kinda)
> 
> While we exercise a great deal of control, over time you do build a certian amount of tolerance to many of the vowel strikes, that occur frequently. Students do get 'buzzed' in class, but manage to continue usually until a break. Sometimes students will walk up and say, "I'm not all here sir." Of course certain strikes are forbidden any contact.
> 
> ...


 
Where else can you do poor Bugs Bunny impersonations while addressing a senior, and not get tooled for it?

Be good,

The OTHER Dr. C


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Where else can you do poor Bugs Bunny impersonations while addressing a senior, and not get tooled for it?
> 
> Be good,
> 
> The OTHER Dr. C



LMAO...did you say...."NOT"....get tooled for it? 

I seem to remember my buddy getting buzzed, Dr. Chapel taking a look at him looking at the wall of fame with a _____eating grin on his face, and Dr. C going "Ooooh...heeem no beek yeet."

Always brings a smile to me face. Now if workman's comp will stop fighting me, and authorize me surgery, then I can once again travel down yonder.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2006)

Doc said:


> Thanks Steve, long time no see. (no pressure, just a comment - kinda)



Just waiting on workman's comp. =/


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 9, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> LMAO...did you say...."NOT"....get tooled for it?
> 
> I seem to remember my buddy getting buzzed, Dr. Chapel taking a look at him looking at the wall of fame with a _____eating grin on his face, and Dr. C going "Ooooh...heeem no beek yeet."
> 
> Always brings a smile to me face. Now if workman's comp will stop fighting me, and authorize me surgery, then I can once again travel down yonder.


 
Memories...light the corners of my mind...

Get when you can; always worth the trip and the training. 30 years from now, when Doc is gone, most of us have expired with the fullness of time and the passing of years, and this stuff is the making of arguable legend, you'll be one of the few who can say, "Hold on with the criticisms now; Ah been there; done that".

See you soon, I hope:

Dave


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

Check your pm's .


----------



## cdhall (Oct 10, 2006)

CT,

Feeling SL-4 is to believe. If you are in Texas, I think Doc is coming back here next year. I'm getting confirmation on this.

Personally, I've studied Kenpo off and on for 22 years. I've had a seminar with about 1/3 of the people in The Journey. I like Doc's stuff. It works like he says it does. I highly reccomend getting some hands on from him. 

He's lit me up every time I've seen him, but I'm still here. I love SL-4 and I'm hoping to get more of it from Doc. I think he's awesome and I've seen him convert several skeptics who I thought would have no interest in his material. 

Go see him as soon as you get a chance. To feel is to believe.


----------

